# planaria worms



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

help how do i get rid of planaria works from my shrimp tank with out killing all my shrimps my tank is a 5.5 gal i feed my shrimp once a week 
i have lots of baby shrimps & about 8 berryed females in the tank right now  i just seen a few long white worms that i was told by a friend that there planaria but i have no clue as how they got in the tank or how to get rid of them 

i need help with theses worms


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use 'No Planaria' with shrimp/shrimplets. Canadian Aquatics sells it.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I have used Dog dew order with success. Dnot remember the brand but you can Google it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Panacur (Fenbendazole) will also work. The pre-dissolved solution is the easiest to work with. You will need to get the product through a vet (which isn't always easy, depending on the vet).

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

I've also heard that Fenbendazole works. Here's a link for more info. Killing Planaria and Hydra .:. Information on killing Planaria & Hydra with Fenbendazole


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I used No Planaria from Pat myself. Think it was 3 doses for the 10 gallon.


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

Did you see any planaria after the doses, effox? I think I saw my first one last night. Which leads me to ask, would Mulberry leaves also lead to planaria? I haven't been feeding them anything else lately.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I did a good soil cleaning after the final treatment. I suppose leaves could be a source of food, so possibly.


----------

